# Lisp استخراج احداثيات النقاط من برنامج اوتوكاد



## المساح10 (9 نوفمبر 2007)

اضع بين ايديكم ادأتين لاستخراج الاحداثيات من برنامج اوتوكاد :
اولا : تنسخ الاداتين الى ملف Support ومن ثم تذهب الى برنامج اوتوكاد ومن Tools تفتح Laod Aplication وتقتح ملف Support وتحدد الاداتين ومن ثم Close ,laod وتذهب الى سطر الاوامر وتكتب فى الاولىidtl وذلك لاستخراج الاحداثيات فى شكل جدول ، اما الاداة الثانية فتكتب Wrco وذلك لاستخراج الاحداثيات على الرسم لكل نقطة على حدا وميزتها انها تعطيك الاحداثى الثالث وهو منسوب النقطة .

اعتزر للاطالة ،،،،

استخراج احداثيات النقاط.zip​


----------



## zaen (9 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير:77:


----------



## yamenshahin (9 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا يا باشا أنا كنت مهتم بالحكاية ديه


----------



## عزمي حماد (10 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراً ... شكراً ...شكراً 
وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## أبوالمعتز (10 نوفمبر 2007)

أخي العزيز / المساح10
رجاء التكرم بالتوضيح أكثر عن أستخدام الأداتين
جزاك الله عني خيرا

م. أبوالمعتز


----------



## ميدوحبيبة (12 نوفمبر 2007)

الاوامر مش شغالة يا صاحبى
انا حملت ال Lisp بس مش شغال معاية ومش بيوجد الاحداثيات
ياريت توضح اكتر من كدة وشكراااااااا يا صاحبى


----------



## المساح10 (12 نوفمبر 2007)

اشكركم على الردود 
الى الاخ ابو المعتز ارفق الشرح فى شكل صور بالمرفقات.
واما الاخ ميدو اقول الاوامر شغالة 100% ولكن راجع الشرح بالصور


----------



## المهندس ابوريان (13 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور على التوضيح واتمنى لك كل التوفيق


----------



## أبوالمعتز (14 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور أخي المساح على الشرح جعلة ربي في ميزان حسناتك
بس أنا عندي طلب خاص أخي المساح إذا أمكن تلبية لي وهو أنني أريد أن أعرف بالتفصيل كيف يمكنني أستخدام برنامج الكاد في أعمال المساحة من مثلا حساب القطع والردم وحساب ذلك وأعمال أخرى مساحية.
وأشكرك بعمق
م.أبوالمعتز


----------



## المساح10 (15 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على اهتمامكم 
اما بالنسبة للاخ ابومعتز حسب مافهمته من السوال يوجد برنامج land devolpment وهو شبيه بالاوتوكاد ولكن امكانياته اعلى من الاوتوكاد ويعطيك كل ماترغب به فى اعمال المساحة


----------



## م/حسن كامل (16 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك يأخي المساح


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (10 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم من علمه


----------



## الدرمللى (12 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## عبدالله غنوي (14 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المليونير الفقير (15 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا كلما تنفس العصافير على هذا الموضوع


----------



## حسن حنو (6 يناير 2008)

وفقك الله إلى كل خير وشكرا لك على الإفادة


----------



## باسم محمد حسن (9 يناير 2008)

أشكركم 
اللهم غفر لهم 
جزاء عملهم


----------



## محمدابوحية (11 يناير 2008)

مشكوووووووووور يا اخي


----------



## ميدو بوسيدون (11 يناير 2008)

الف مليون شكر يا اخى و بارك الله فيك


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (14 يناير 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية كنت مستنية من زمان


----------



## مساعد مهندس مساح (15 يناير 2008)

زدتمونا علمآ زادكم لله نورى


----------



## krkr20051985 (15 يناير 2008)

طبعا مشكور جدا علي الفيلين دول بس انا كان ليه سؤال وياريت ترد عليه هو بيدي الاحداثي z بالنسبه لايه يعني الصفر بتاعو فين فهمني


----------



## sayad (15 يناير 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## المساح10 (15 يناير 2008)

مشكورين على المرور 
اما بالنسبة لسؤال الاخ عن الاحداثى z اقول :
ان الامر يعطينا الاحداثى z فى حالة ان المخطط تم تنزيله على الاحداثيات ( x,y,z) ووضع قيمة اكثر من ( 0 ) للاحداثى z .
اما اذا تم تجاهل الاحداثى z ولم يتم تحديد قيمة له اكثر من ( 0 ) فان الامر يعطيك الافتراضى وهو 
( 0 )
ارجو ان اكون قد اوضحت الامر،،،،،،،،
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (16 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## adawi (16 يناير 2008)

حبيبي انت حليت لي ازمه حقيقيه جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك وزادك من علمه


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (19 يناير 2008)

*مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــور يا غالى*


----------



## محمود شحادة (19 يناير 2008)

اخي المساح 10
كل الشكر والتقدير لك ولجهودك على هذا الموضوع ، وفي ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله ، وبارك الله فيك .


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (19 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## MOAIYED (20 يناير 2008)

مشكور ياعزيزى


----------



## باسمه عصام (9 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيرا علي مجهودا 

واشتغل معايا الامرين الحمد لله بس كان ليا سؤال هل ممكن اخد الجدول ده للاكسيل 
شكرا"


----------



## باسمه عصام (9 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله


----------



## باسمه عصام (9 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ادهم محمود سالم (14 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## باسم مرزوق (16 مارس 2008)

:31: جزاك اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه :31:
:31: خيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا:31: ​


----------



## القويضى (17 مارس 2008)

جزاكمالله خيرا


----------



## المهندس احمد ج (17 مارس 2008)

:14:
مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## Timo (19 مارس 2008)

الي الاستاذ المساح 10
اريد هذه الاداة حيث انني لا استطيع تحميل المرفقات من المنتدي فبرجاء رفعها علي اي موقع ملفات
محتاجهم ضروري


----------



## فتوح (19 مارس 2008)

شكراً لكم ولكن هناك مشكلة في مركز رفع الملفات

فرجاء منكم أو ممن سبق له تنزيل الملفات برفعها على موقع آخر وكتابة الراط

وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## Timo (19 مارس 2008)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اريد هذه الاداة حيث انني لا استطيع تحميل المرفقات من المنتدي فبرجاء رفعها علي اي موقع ملفات
محتاجهم ضروري


----------



## المليونير الفقير (20 مارس 2008)

الحمد الله وسبحان الله والله اكبر


----------



## اعجال (22 مارس 2008)

والله الواحد مش عارف يقول ايه . غير ان ربنا يبارك في علمك ويفتح عليك ابواب رزقه لانك بتفيذ احنا الا معلوماتنا
لستها بسيطة وارجو منك ماتقطع مشاركاتك يااخي المساح


----------



## المهندس احمد ج (22 مارس 2008)

:14:
مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## abayoumy6 (11 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abayoumy6 (11 أبريل 2008)

مش عارف احمل حاجه من الموقع مش عارف ليه كده


----------



## ابراهيم الكفراوى (11 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله كل خييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## محمد المساح (19 أبريل 2008)

الاداة الاولى شغالة 100% لكن الاداة الخرى لم تعمل معى


----------



## رهف خليل (19 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على كل موضوع جديد


----------



## رهف خليل (19 أبريل 2008)

انت فعلا تستحق الاحترام و التشيجع


----------



## رهف خليل (19 أبريل 2008)

الحمد الله ان هذا الموقع موجود على النت


----------



## رهف خليل (19 أبريل 2008)

ممكن المراسله ال***** الخاصبالمواضيع الجديدة


----------



## رهف خليل (19 أبريل 2008)

هل يوجد مواضيع عن الصرف الصحي و تمديد الصرف الصحي


----------



## رهف خليل (19 أبريل 2008)

اي عضو لديه مشاريع عن مساحه الاراضي او الطرق ارجو منه التزويد بذلك


----------



## رهف خليل (19 أبريل 2008)

اريد ملزمه يوجد بها معلومات عن كيفية كتابه تقارير هندسيه


----------



## 22مجدي (19 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المساح10 (20 أبريل 2008)

الاخوة الكرام 
السـلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اعتزر عن الغياب ولكن لكثرة العمل .
للاخوة الذين يعانون من التحميل من الموقع لقد تم رفعم الى الرابط ادناه:
http://rapidshare.com/files/109080040/LISP___1575___1604___1575___1581___1583___1575___1579___1610___1575___1578_.rar.html 

ولكم جزيل الشكر على الردود.


----------



## مساح محترف (1 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ميدوحبيبة (1 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله الخير الكثير يا هندسة
حيااك الله


----------



## مساح محترف (2 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## سولارلونر (7 ديسمبر 2008)

بعد الشكر الجزيل 
الرابط لايعمل 
والملفات المرفقه لاتعمل 
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## VRD_dz (8 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي المساح أدامك الله للمنتدى


----------



## Alinajeeb (8 ديسمبر 2008)

الف شكر ليك يا باشا


----------



## امير عوض (8 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## سولارلونر (8 ديسمبر 2008)

ارجوكم الروابط لاتعمل
كل عام والجميع بالف خير


----------



## فارس همام (12 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخ العزيز المساح 10 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لك علي مجهوداتك واود ان اوضح لك شيئا مهما في الاوتوكاد يتماشي مع موضع الاحداثيات وهو :-
1- عند فتح الاوتوكاد علي اي من السومات الثي تم رسمها من قبل فاننا نستطيع ان نحصل علي الاحداثيات وبسهولة جدا من نفس امكانيات الاوتوكاد.
2 - كل ما علينا عمله هو ان نضغط بالفارة ضغطه يمني علي اي من ادوات الاوتوكاد المختلفة سواء الافقية او الراسية. 
3 - تظهر لنا قائمة راسية نضغط مقابل inqury لنجد علي سطح الشاشة تكون لنا شريط صغير جديد من ادوات الاوتوكاد به عدد 4 ادوات.
4 - هذه الادوات واحد منها للاحداثيات والاخر لتسجيلها واخر للمسافة ولكن لا يوجد منسوب للنقاط حيث العمل في مستوي واحد x , y وشكرا لك علي مجهودك 
ولكم جميعا خالص دهواتي بان ييسر الله اموركم وينصركم علي من يعاديكم .


----------



## garary (12 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## ايمن حسين (21 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (21 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (21 ديسمبر 2008)

اخى الرابط لايعمل رجاء التحديث وشكرا


----------



## eng.lana (21 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ROUDS (21 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
وهذا رابط جديد للتحميل 
http://http://www.zshare.net/download/5307702100a79ee5/


----------



## m_s (22 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على احلى برنامج جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (22 ديسمبر 2008)

mshkoor bark allah feek


----------



## boseef (12 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك على المشاركة


----------



## الغويل (12 مارس 2009)

المساح 10 بارك
الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حساناتك ...
واظلك الله يوم لاظل الا ظله...


----------



## المساح10 (14 مارس 2009)

الف شكر للجميع على الردود
اسال الله الفائدة لنا ولكم


----------



## علي كريم كاظم (14 مارس 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير جزاء


----------



## مساح شرم (6 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
الف الف الف شكر ياحبوب 
ياريت ياجماعه اللى عنده ليسبi يرفعه لانى محتاجه
وده الليسب اللى بحول من اتوكاد اللى اكسل
وشكرا


----------



## خالد قريسو (6 أبريل 2009)

مشكور جدا
ومشكور جداومشكور جداومشكور جداومشكور جداومشكور جداومشكور جداومشكور جدا


----------



## alwekeel (6 أبريل 2009)

الاخ المساح الرجاء توضيح اكتر لا انا جربته لكنه لا يعمل معى


----------



## tauofik yazigi (8 مايو 2009)

thank u more ya basema


----------



## Abo youssef (8 مايو 2009)

الف شكر يااخى الغالى


----------



## الغويل (21 مايو 2009)

مع شكري وتقدير وجعلها الله في ميزان حساناتك


----------



## سولارلونر (27 مايو 2009)

ارجوكم اللسب لايعمل معي احتاج الى الشرح
عندما اذهب الى ملف support من autocad>tools>load application
لااجد اللسب الذي لصقته ما العمل؟


----------



## hussie_am (28 مايو 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم من علمه*​


----------



## ayman m (30 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
وشكرا لقبولي في المنتدى


----------



## إيهاب خطاب (30 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومة


----------



## falconsky2008 (30 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير وتسلم ايدك


----------



## ayman m (31 مايو 2009)

الف شكر على مجهوداتكم


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (1 يونيو 2009)

ضع اللسب مرة اخرى فى suport


----------



## ayman 654 (14 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء علي هذه الاوامر


----------



## sofiane2424 (14 يونيو 2009)

*شكر*

شكرا على الملفات الممتازة


----------



## dy_mahmoud (5 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم وزادك الله من علمه
انا حملت البرنامج وهجربه وان شاء الله اتمني ان يكون مفيد


----------



## mohanad_palmyra (6 يوليو 2009)

*مشكور*

جزاك الله خير ........................


----------



## حسام حسنين (11 يوليو 2009)

اخي المساح انت تستاهل كل الاحترام والتقدير جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وليد الزين (11 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير مشكووووووووووور


----------



## ahmadj5 (11 يوليو 2009)

كنت ابحث عن اداة مثل هذه و الحمد الله و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohanad_palmyra (11 يوليو 2009)

مشكور ..........................


----------



## kh_sa8 (13 يوليو 2009)

مشكور ومش عارف اقولك ايه بصراحه علي الموضوع ده 
جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## aymanghaffar (14 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## kh_sa8 (15 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا 
وبوركت وبارك الله فيك


----------



## alsadaf2007 (16 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## alsadaf2007 (16 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## بسيم85 (16 يوليو 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً للأخ " مسّاح10"


----------



## حسام عبد الله (16 يوليو 2009)

الف شكرا على المجهود الممتع


----------



## wael1977usf (12 أغسطس 2009)

ممممششششششششششششششششششششششكووور


----------



## mostafammy (12 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## secoman (30 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير شكررررررررررررررا


----------



## الحشحوش (30 أغسطس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمود العبود (31 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخوي وجعلهم في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## fola155 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذة الافادة


----------



## وليد الصيني (8 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك ... وننتظر المزيد من إبداعاتك


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (13 سبتمبر 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx aloooooooooooooooooooot


----------



## fola155 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذة الافادة و بارك فيكم


----------



## صلاح الدين يحيي (12 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم واصل عطائك بإذن الله


----------



## صقر العايد (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*اخوتي المهندسين كيف لي ان اجعل احداثيات نقطه تساوي الصفر مع مساعدة نقطه ثانيه*​


----------



## صقر العايد (12 نوفمبر 2009)

سؤال الى المساح 10
*كيف لي ان اجعل احداثيات نقطه تساوي الصفرضمن نافذة الاوتوكاد بمساعدة نقطه ثانيه*​


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندس يحيى حبيشي (2 ديسمبر 2009)

thank you


----------



## حماده منير (2 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك وبارك الله لك


----------



## zizo (15 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## البحر4499 (28 يناير 2010)

شكراً ... شكراً ...شكراً 
وجزاك الله خيراً
بس تطلع الارقام بحجم كبير ياريت تكون بحجم اصغر من هكي بواجد
جزاك الله خيرأ


----------



## hamdy khedawy (19 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم


----------



## ali_moustafa1987 (20 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يارب يكتر من امثالك


----------



## saleh123456 (24 فبراير 2010)

اشكرك علي جهودك ربنا يوفقك


----------



## hodabasha (7 مارس 2010)

جزاك اللة خير اخى المساح على هذا المجهود الرائع .وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## tetos (7 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hany_meselhey (7 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## saad1988 (11 مارس 2010)

شكرا ياهندسه على الليسبات الجامده


----------



## عاشق المساحة (11 مارس 2010)

مشكور مشكور مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
يعطيك العافية دائما للامام


----------



## جادعطا (15 مارس 2010)

لى طلب ارجوكم عندىمشكلة بعدما حملت ليسب idtl
كلما كتبته تحت كأمر تظهر رسالة بتجاهل او عدم معرفة هذا امر


----------



## سيح العتق (15 مارس 2010)

*مشكور على التوضيح واتمنى لك كل التوفيق*​


----------



## نادر اسحاق شاكر (16 مارس 2010)

شكر ا تعبكم


----------



## رماح بدر (16 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## abdallahothman (16 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## وحيدعلى (24 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## خالد الخالدي1 (24 مايو 2010)

مشكور مســـــــــ 10ــــــــاح 
ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## مكي الهجرسي (27 مايو 2010)

متشكرين ياباش مهندس............جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmed elsharkawy (27 مايو 2010)

الف شكر وجعلة اللة زخرا لك


----------



## محمود العويني (1 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وفقهك في علمه 
اخوك في الله


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (1 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووور حدا جدا جدا


----------



## حارث البدراني (1 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## المهندس رحم (1 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (2 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ الكريم شكرا جزيلا علي مجهودك وبارك الله فيك ونتمني المزيد


----------



## انور الزبيدي (10 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك لكل ما هو خير


----------



## AMR GODA (12 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Eng_M1986 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

بجد ربنا يكرمك انا اول مرة اطلع احداثيات من غير ماتطلع عينى


----------



## حسام بوشكش (27 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (6 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخى بس أنا كنت حابب أعرف لسب بتاع المسلوب وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمران احمد (6 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك و الى مزيد من التوفيق


----------



## abdogha (27 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sasaa200 (8 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamedazab (9 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## alfaki (26 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مازن الجبيري (1 مارس 2011)

يعكطيك الف عافية .....
بس في طريقة تطلعها على صيغة اكسل من الاوتوكاد مباشرة ....
افيدوني ....


----------



## م قاسم محمد (1 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ehap (11 مارس 2011)

*تحويل الاتوكاد الى اكسل*

بارك اللة فيك بس بردة ماعرفتش اعملة لو تعرف توضح اة الاداتين دول يبقى شكرا


----------



## صبحي النجار (11 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alsadaf2007 (30 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## a-m-m-a (29 أبريل 2011)

يا اخوية يا اداتين ما واضح حجيك يارات تفهمنة زين


----------



## بدر الحاج محمد (30 أبريل 2011)

شكرا والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (30 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
انت حاليا في السعودية ولا مصر


----------



## omer_d (6 مايو 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## المساح10 (11 مايو 2011)

مشكورين على الردود 
الاخ محمد صلاح سعيد انا الان بالسعودية وفى المدينة المنورة


----------



## mohamedazab (6 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## halim82 (6 يونيو 2011)

tooooooo thx


----------



## redafetouh (28 يونيو 2011)

thankssssssssssssssssss


----------



## eng-abdelah (30 يوليو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## Eng_Ahmeditm (31 يوليو 2011)

هاااااااااااااااااام جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
لكل من يهتم بعلم المساحه تم بحمد الله تعالى افتتاح ( المكتب العلمى الهندسى )

مفاجأة التخفيضات :-

- دورات فى أستخدام جميع أجهزة المساحه
- دورات فى الأتوكاد
- دورات فى استخدام برنامج ال( Civil 3d ( Land
العنوان : شارع شبرا بجوار محطة مترو سانت تريزا - القاهره
لمزيد من الاستفسارات الاتصال على رقم : 0142659895


----------



## Eng_Ahmeditm (31 يوليو 2011)

*هاااااااااااااااااام جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
لكل من يهتم بعلم المساحه تم بحمد الله تعالى افتتاح ( المكتب العلمى الهندسى )

مفاجأة التخفيضات :-

- دورات فى أستخدام جميع أجهزة المساحه
- دورات فى الأتوكاد
- دورات فى استخدام برنامج ال( Civil 3d ( Land
العنوان : شارع شبرا بجوار محطة مترو سانت تريزا - القاهره
لمزيد من الاستفسارات الاتصال على رقم : 0142659895*​


----------



## Eng_Ahmeditm (31 يوليو 2011)

*هاااااااااااااااااام جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
لكل من يهتم بعلم المساحه تم بحمد الله تعالى افتتاح ( المكتب العلمى الهندسى )

مفاجأة التخفيضات :-

- دورات فى أستخدام جميع أجهزة المساحه
- دورات فى الأتوكاد
- دورات فى استخدام برنامج ال( Civil 3d ( Land
العنوان : شارع شبرا بجوار محطة مترو سانت تريزا - القاهره
لمزيد من الاستفسارات الاتصال على رقم : 0142659895*​


----------



## خالد البابلي (31 يوليو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## م قاسم محمد (31 يوليو 2011)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## كبل (2 أغسطس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك *​


----------



## mmzein (27 أغسطس 2011)

مساح 10 
بارك الله في مجهودك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
هل يمكن ان تمدني بلسب يمكن ان يعطيك احاثيات مجموعة خطوط في شكل هندسي (قطعة ارض) ويكتب اطوال الاضلاع
ويرقم بداية الاضلاع ويعطيك ارقام الاضلاع والاحداثيات على شكل جدول
هذا اللسب كان عندي ولكن للاسف فقدته بعد عمل فورمات للكمبيوتر
ولك شكري مقدما


----------



## عطيه رفاعى (16 سبتمبر 2011)

وربنا انت عسل وتسلم ايدك يا غالى


----------



## حامد أبو عجوة (19 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور كتير كتير


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (19 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## كبل (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكراً ... شكراً ...شكراً 
وجزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## khalid architect (22 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراا اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## هيثم فاروق (9 أكتوبر 2011)

شرح مفصل لاستخراج الاحداثيات من الاوتوكاد 
1 - ادخل على قائمة tools 
2- load application
3- نختار ملف lisp ثم نضغط load 
4- تاتى رساله فى الاسفل محتواها انه قد تم التحميل بنجاح lisp successfully loaded 
5- بعدها اضغط close .
6- فى شريط command نكتب الامر (i) حرف i ثم enter سوف يطلب البرنامج ان تدخل اسم الملف ادخل اى اسم ثم enter
7-سيطلب البرنامج ان تضع رقم سيكون بداية العد للارقام التى سوف تقوم باختيارها لوضعها فى جدول وبجانبها احداثياتها .
8-


----------



## هيثم فاروق (9 أكتوبر 2011)

نختار النقط بالترتيب كما تريدها فى الجدول واذا انتهيت من اختيار النقط اضغط enter 
9- سيطلب البرنامج اسم الملف اكتب الاسم الذى كتبته قبل شويه ثم enter 
10- اختار النقطة التى عندها يوضع الجدول 
11- ستجد ان هناك جدول قد تكون به احداثيات للنقط التى قد اخترتها 
وشكرا


----------



## علي فؤاد (9 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## علي فؤاد (9 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## صاحب الجبوري (9 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## عامر أسوان (10 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على هذا الشرح


----------



## metkal (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكراً ... شكراً ...شكراً 
وجزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## عامر أسوان (10 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على هذا البرنامج


----------



## عامر أسوان (10 أكتوبر 2011)

جزءك الله خيرا على البرنامج


----------



## صاحب الجبوري (10 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## aaaar (31 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جدا للاخ اللى حط اللسب و للاخ اللى حط الشرح 
بجد ربنا يكرمكم و يفرج قدامكم كل هم و كرب


----------



## Abdullah Smadi (1 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يوفقك ويجزيك الخير ويا ريت تفيدنا من معرفتك اكثر وبكون شاكر


----------



## رضا المرسى على (22 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## عزمي حماد (22 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك
​


----------



## mohamedazab (22 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## timo0 (22 نوفمبر 2011)

اريد اختبار وازرة الطرق والمواصلات بالمملكة العربية السعودية


----------



## da.hacker (23 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرأآآآ


----------



## ماجد عطا (24 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## snap 10 (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*الاخ المهندس ابو معتز*​لحساب الكميات بدقه نستخدم برنامج اللاند ديسك توب والبرنامج يعطيك امكانيات هائله فى حساب الكميات سواء للطرق او لقطع اراضي عاديه وفى حاله الطرق فانه يعطيك الكميات لكل محطه ومساحة القطع او الردم والكروس سيكشن لكل محطه سواء ارض طبيعيه او منسوب تصميمى 
اما فى حال الاراضى فيعطيك 3 خانات فقط 
cut 
fill
net


----------



## كوردستان (26 نوفمبر 2011)

ممكن سؤال ؟
عند تبديل احداثيات x,y اي احداثيات اكس اصبحت واي واحداثيات واي اصبحت اكس وقيمة z نفس القيمة هل يكون هنالك خطا في حسابات الحجوم
افيدونا افادكم الله


----------



## aymanasm (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكراً جزيلاً
وجزاكم الله خيراً كثيراً
*​


----------



## ali dahham (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*العراق*

اخي العزيز مساح 10 ارجوك ارجوك تبين لى كيف اعرف منسوب النقطة في برنامج الاوتوكاد مع العلم اني حملت اداة lips لكن بدون جدوى اتمنى اخي العزيز المساعدة واني اكولك ممنونن


----------



## حميد الحمد (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكرا على اهتمامكم*


----------



## hatem_elgouhary (31 ديسمبر 2011)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ايسر حميد (17 فبراير 2012)

شكرا​


----------



## sssshhhh (24 فبراير 2012)

الله اكبر ولا اله الا الله والف شكر ياكرام الكرام


----------



## kaled108 (25 فبراير 2012)

_*بارك الله فيك*_


----------



## اللوردعثمان (19 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohammedabbo (27 أبريل 2012)

مشكور 
والله يجزيك الخير


----------



## amr100 (6 مايو 2012)

شكرا لك جزيل الشكر وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## sarab sarab (7 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## الجوهرجي (9 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خير اخي العزيز


----------



## TITO_SAM (25 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م قاسم محمد (24 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## ramygendy (29 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## m.eid20000 (5 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم وننتظر المزيد


----------



## suhagully (1 أبريل 2013)

شكرا بصراحة سهلت علينا الشغل:77:


----------



## eng abdelkader (6 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## نظير البياتي (19 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسين حمادةاحمد (17 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا واسال الله ان ينفع به


----------



## emademy69 (22 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خير:77:


----------



## ع.ع.الزبيدي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا اخينا الغالي على كل ما قدمته لنا فجزاك عنا وعن المهندسين خير الجزاء


----------



## SABER FATHY (6 أبريل 2014)

انا بعمل كل الخطوات وبحمله ومش بيشتغل معايا


----------



## متولى البسيونى (6 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Dolfocar Ali (20 ديسمبر 2014)

*شكرا على هذا المجهود*

شكرا


----------



## ظفرنواز (3 يناير 2015)

thank brother


----------



## محمد حنفى (6 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس هيمن (12 يناير 2015)

مشكور


----------



## محمد_gis (16 يناير 2015)

good


----------



## م/ احمد عثمان (23 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## qawsedrftgyy (23 فبراير 2015)

اخواني الاداة i يغنيكم عن كل شئ


----------



## عمار صالح مهدي (9 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم ورمضان كريم عليكم حبايب \بلا زحمه اريد الidtl


----------

